
Show HN: Interactive Speech Anatomy Visualization and Universal Phonetic Script - albinjoy
https://ajc5.github.io/visual-vocals/
======
albinjoy
Visual Vocals is a tool for language learning that lets people see how sounds
are created with their mouths. It is based on the International Phonetic
Alphabet (IPA) which means it can be used as its layman-friendly replacement
in language tools. I hope this helps reduce confusion for language learners
who currently have to rely on inaccurate transliterations or expensive
coaching.

